# musik beim fahren



## mügge (2. Januar 2009)

servus und frohes neues wünsch ich!

wollte einfach mal so rumfragen und wissen: was hört ihr wenn ihr euren drahtesel durch die gegend juckelt? wird eher rockiges oder chilliges gehört? deutsch oder englisches??

ich fang einfach mal an. ich hör am liebsten alten deutschen hip hop so wie torch oder eins zwo...


----------



## the agent (2. Januar 2009)

ja mehr so aggro berlin und techno....

eine frage? nutzt es dir irgendwas wenn du nun weisst was jeder einzelne für ne MUSIK beim fahren seines drahtigen esels hört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mügge (2. Januar 2009)

nö es nützt mir eigentlich nichts....aber vllt bekommt man ja mal nen paar anregungen um über seinen musikalischen tellerrand zu schauen und auch mal was anderes zu hörne beim fahrn.


----------



## Caracal (2. Januar 2009)

Electro. Höre ich wirklich nur auf dem Rad, da aber ganz gerne, da:

- Sets immer gratis irgendwo im Netz zu finden
- Irgendwie unaufdringlich und nicht konzentrationshemmend wie Musik mit wirklichen Texten und klar abgegrenzten Tracks.

Wenn die Sets dann noch runtergebrochen auf jeweils ca. 60 Minuten sind, kann ich zudem auch noch auf das Mitnehmen einer Uhr verzichten und über die Musik ein bisschen den Überblick darüber behalten, wie lange ich woran geübt habe.


----------



## bikeron (2. Januar 2009)

ich hör  beim fahren hauptsächlich death-metal und raggea(ist das richtig so?!)   aber aucH bollo-musik so von brokencyde oder so


----------



## Caracal (2. Januar 2009)

Was ist denn ein "Bollo"?


----------



## Sebibmx (2. Januar 2009)

ein emohoppper^^
also ich hör am meisten techno aber auch viel ammi hiphop wie swollen member oder sweatshop union


----------



## Caracal (2. Januar 2009)

Habe eben einfach mal auf dem Myspace von "brokencyde" vorbeigeschaut um mir ein paar echte "Bollos" anzuschauen (dachte vom Wortklang her eigentlich das wäre so eine Art Obdachloser). Hätte ich den Kram auf den Ohren, käme ich wohl gar nicht zum Fahren, sondern läge lachend auf dem kalten Asphalt und würde mir Gefrierbrand zuziehen. Vor allem wenn, von Soundeffekten à la Cher verzerrt, so mädchenhaft ins Mikro gekrischen wird.


----------



## qam (2. Januar 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> ja mehr so aggro berlin und techno....
> 
> eine frage? nutzt es dir irgendwas wenn du nun weisst was jeder einzelne für ne MUSIK beim fahren seines drahtigen esels hört?



eine frage? nutzt es dir irgendwas wenn du nun weisst ob es ihm irgendwas nutzt, zu wissen was jeder einzelne für ne MUSIK beim fahren seines drahtigen esels hört? ;o)

Ich höre meist Metalcore, Nu Metal, etc.! Allerdings höre ich das auch so.


----------



## der Digge (2. Januar 2009)

Caracal schrieb:


> Habe eben einfach mal auf dem Myspace von "brokencyde" vorbeigeschaut um mir ein paar echte "Bollos" anzuschauen (dachte vom Wortklang her eigentlich das wäre so eine Art Obdachloser). Hätte ich den Kram auf den Ohren, käme ich wohl gar nicht zum Fahren, sondern läge lachend auf dem kalten Asphalt und würde mir Gefrierbrand zuziehen. Vor allem wenn, von Soundeffekten à la Cher verzerrt, so mädchenhaft ins Mikro gekrischen wird.



da läuft auch einiges falsch  "bollo-musik" is beatdown und nich der quatsch da oder emo-hiphop  - R.B.S. - erklärt sich selbst ...


----------



## the agent (2. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> eine frage? nutzt es dir irgendwas wenn du nun weisst ob es ihm irgendwas nutzt, zu wissen was jeder einzelne für ne MUSIK beim fahren seines drahtigen esels hört? ;o)
> 
> Ich höre meist Metalcore, Nu Metal, etc.! Allerdings höre ich das auch so.



ja klar wäre das von nützen! so könnten wir unser wissen nun erweitern und es wo anders einsetzn, denkst du nicht das könnte mal von nützen sein?

also: techno bis hin zu house musik is grad bei mir angesagt, (AUFPASSEN) reggAE is nur irgendwie angesagt um mich auf eine lange tour zu nem spot fortzubewegen. electro war mal in, nun ists house und lediglich räp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (2. Januar 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> ja klar wäre das von nützen! so könnten wir unser wissen nun erweitern und es wo anders einsetzn, denkst du nicht das könnte mal von nützen sein?



Ach natürlich! Jetzt erkenne ich auch, dass dieses große Wissen wirklich extrem nützlich ist! Vielleicht können wir jetzt Anti-Gravitations-Autos oder ein Perpetuum Mobile bauen!
;D


----------



## Stirni (3. Januar 2009)

ich höre keine musik.
musik ist blöd.


----------



## lennarth (3. Januar 2009)

ich höre musik mit gitarre beim radfahren.und jim pansen,dann fühl ich mich immer ganz toll und selbstbewusst.


----------



## qam (3. Januar 2009)

Weihnachten ist vorbei! Besorgt euch Oster-Avatare!


----------



## lennarth (3. Januar 2009)

nö,der bleibt.


----------



## qam (3. Januar 2009)

Revoluzzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (3. Januar 2009)

Musik die bei mir den Bewegungsdrang fördert und mir gute Laune verschafft.

Welche Musik das ist, unterscheidet sich oftmals extrem.


----------



## chrische (3. Januar 2009)

Deathcore. Manchmal auch Metalcore oder Industrial Super Bands sind hier Beneath the Sky oder Fear Factory, wenn es nicht Deathcore sein soll.


----------



## Jutaro (4. Januar 2009)

Also zur zeit viel HM und rockiges alla RATT aber auch GOA, alten Deutsch HipHop, Punk, Black/Death Metal, HC GothicRock usw sind auf meinen iPod immer dabei.
Eigentlich entscheidet der morgen was fuer musik am tage gehoert wird. Halt die richtige musik fuer die richtige laune!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Neckarinsel (4. Januar 2009)

Ich höre die Musik, die der Radiosender gerade sendet bei der Tour

Mein Sender ist http://www.swr3.de


----------



## Pulle666 (7. Januar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> da läuft auch einiges falsch  "bollo-musik" is beatdown und nich der quatsch da oder emo-hiphop  - R.B.S. - erklärt sich selbst ...



meinse echt,dass damit viele was anfangen können hier?

DRM/RBS


----------



## der Digge (7. Januar 2009)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> meinse echt,dass damit viele was anfangen können hier?
> 
> DRM/RBS



wohl eher nicht, aber wenn sich Caracal "ein paar echte Bollos" anschauen möchte sind die Jungs nunmal Paradebeispiel


----------



## Trailst4R (7. Januar 2009)

ich finds ziemlich nervig mit so ohrstöpslen zu fahrn.schlimmste ist hinfallen mit den dingern und die musik spielt fröhlich weiter. keine ahnung warum aber ich kann mich da nich wirklich konzentrieren. wenn die musi aus ner anlage spielt gehts klar.


----------



## Stirni (7. Januar 2009)

recht hat der mann


----------



## rider3000 (15. Januar 2009)

Ich stehe beim Biken auf alles was krach macht  Im Moment geh ich voll auf Billy Talent und Kid Rock ab.

Denke Rock und Punk bieten sich beim Downhill fahren am besten an. Dann noch eine geile Line und der Tag ist gerettet.


----------



## gmozi (15. Januar 2009)

rider3000 schrieb:


> Ich stehe beim Biken auf alles was krach macht  Im Moment geh ich voll auf Billy Talent und Kid Rock ab.
> 
> *Denke Rock und Punk bieten sich beim Downhill fahren am besten an.* Dann noch eine geile Line und der Tag ist gerettet.



Denkst Du falsch ... außerdem fährt hier wohl keiner DH mit dem bmx ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (15. Januar 2009)

rider3000 schrieb:


> Ich stehe beim Biken auf alles was krach macht  Im Moment geh ich voll auf Billy Talent und Kid Rock ab.




oha krass! 
wär mir viel zu heavy


----------



## lennarth (15. Januar 2009)

aalter bist du individuell..


----------



## BikeViking (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hör beim Radln immer Menhir, Riger oder auch Faun das letzte aber nur beim RR. 


Lg Lukas


----------



## Stirni (15. Januar 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> aalter bist du individuell..



ich jetz ?
defi...definü..definitv ja!

ich habe das bedürfnis,dass du mich mal in ICQ adden sollst.mach nun!


----------



## qam (15. Januar 2009)

Was istn dieses sogenannte "definitiv" fürn krasses Fremdwort? Noch nie gehört!


----------



## 25Cent (15. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Was istn dieses sogenannte "definitiv" fürn krasses Fremdwort? Noch nie gehört!



Nich Dein Ernst?!?


----------



## qam (15. Januar 2009)

So ernst wie die Eisbären am Südpol!


----------



## Hackepeter (15. Januar 2009)

Hai,
Ich steh da mehr auf Alte Schule.
Ist irgendwie ne intensivere "Erfahrung",wenn man alles hört ,was um einen so herum passiert.
Und manchmal hilfts.
Grützii
ULF


----------



## boncurry (17. Januar 2009)

sasen ,.. generell hör ich beim fahren iwie nur rock,.. aber was noch gut kommt, find ich zumindest, sind irgendwelche beats,.. also iwie so ami hip hop beats,.. meiner meinung nach kann man sich damit ziemlich gut aufs fahren einstelln aber auch konzentrieren,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (17. Januar 2009)

allgemein haben die meisten lieder einen beat.


----------



## boncurry (17. Januar 2009)

haha ja ne ,.. ich mein nur lieder ohne text blabla sondern einfach nur bass/beat ,.. haut mächtig nei xD


----------

